# Eclipse startet nicht mehr



## vbtricks (3. Dez 2006)

Salut,

nachdem das Debuggen nicht funktionierte, wollte ich Eclipse neu einrichten. Ich habe dazu den entsprechenden Programmordner gelöscht und den Inhalt des Pakets (SDK) neu eingespielt. Jetzt erhalte ich bei jedem Start die Meldung, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten sei und die IDE erscheint nicht:

```
!SESSION 2006-12-03 15:49:26.995 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20060921-0945
java.version=1.5.0_09
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2006-12-03 15:49:38.473
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-win32-3235 in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Library.java:123)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.<clinit>(OS.java:18)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<clinit>(Display.java:125)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createDisplay(Workbench.java:433)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createDisplay(PlatformUI.java:161)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.createDisplay(IDEApplication.java:122)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.run(IDEApplication.java:75)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:78)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)
```

Stefan


----------



## Wildcard (3. Dez 2006)

Da fehlt wohl die swt Bibliothek. Am besten nochmal entpacken


----------



## vbtricks (3. Dez 2006)

Salut,

habe ich gemacht. Außerdem die Java Runtime neu installiert. Er bringt immer noch den gleichen Fehler. Wo speichert Eclipse denn überall seine Einstellungen, damit ich das alles zurücksetzen kann?


Stefan


----------



## Wildcard (3. Dez 2006)

Ist die entsprechende jar im Plugin Verzeichnis enthalten?
Eclipse speichert nur Dinge in seinem Verzeichnis und im Workspace.
Wenn neu entpacken nichts genutzt hat würde ich dir empfehlen die zip neu runterzuladen.


----------



## vbtricks (4. Dez 2006)

Salut,

im PlugIns-Verzeichnis sind die Dateien

org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86_3.2.1.v3235.jar
org.eclipse.swt_3.2.1.v3235e.jar

enthalten. Ich habe jetzt sogar den VirtualStore gefunden, in dem Windows Vista die Dateien speichert, die Eclipse in sein Hauptverzeichnis speichert und diese dann gelöscht. Somit habe ich wieder den Ursprungszustand, mit dem es ja bereits auch mal getan hat. Bloß jetzt will es nicht mehr. Und das Archiv ist auch das gleiche wie beim letzten Mal.

*Edit*: Hab die Anwendung jetzt versuchsweise mal als Admin gestartet, da lief das ganze. Hatte das meines Wissens aber schon mal als eingeschränkter Nutzer laufen lassen. Werde da dann erst mal noch selbst recherchieren.


Danke,

Stefan


----------

